# new yrs oi



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Review for pundaquit....prettiest sea....most loud unruly bunch I have experienced in the Philippines... Ilocanos....gonna find another place.....oi...these people don't talk they shout. Happy new yr


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

hahahaha I thought that you were gonna say that about the Aussies. We were invited up there for a bonfire on the beach to celebrate but had prior commitments (maybe next year)?

If the Freeport wasn't an option, I definitely would consider Pundaquit for the expat population alone. There are a lot of great people up there.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> hahahaha I thought that you were gonna say that about the Aussies. We were invited up there for a bonfire on the beach to celebrate but had prior commitments (maybe next year)?
> 
> If the Freeport wasn't an option, I definitely would consider Pundaquit for the expat population alone. There are a lot of great people up there.


Going to look outside the village proper....we did the bonfire thing


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> Review for pundaquit....prettiest sea....most loud unruly bunch I have experienced in the Philippines... Ilocanos....gonna find another place.....oi...these people don't talk they shout. Happy new yr


Having a New Years Eve party right now. Mostly Ilocanos and I can honestly say that the only communication going on is shouting.

My dog and I are hiding in my office with the door closed. 

Happy New Year to all you out there!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Having a New Years Eve party right now. Mostly Ilocanos and I can honestly say that the only communication going on is shouting.
> 
> My dog and I are hiding in my office with the door closed.
> 
> Happy New Year to all you out there!


Wait until you get here, if in the province the celebration will go past 3am along with the fireworks. Depending on which province there will be celebratory gunfire also. A good reason to stay under a roof during such festivities.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

jon1 said:


> Wait until you get here, if in the province the celebration will go past 3am along with the fireworks. Depending on which province there will be celebratory gunfire also. A good reason to stay under a roof during such festivities.


I wish I were there right now. There's more people in my house than we have in the entire Brgy over there.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Wait until you get here, if in the province the celebration will go past 3am along with the fireworks. Depending on which province there will be celebratory gunfire also. A good reason to stay under a roof during such festivities.


We rented
House back in casti These people here are among the loudest rudest I ever experience. Another baby drown Xmas day. 4 or 5 a yr. Pundakit sucks


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> We rented
> House back in casti These people here are among the loudest rudest I ever experience. Another baby drown Xmas day. 4 or 5 a yr. Pundakit sucks



Hello Lefties, 
When you say "Pundakit sucks", do you mean all of Pundakit or the neighborhood you're in? I don't think everywhere there sucks, does it?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Bluesdude said:


> Hello Lefties,
> When you say "Pundakit sucks", do you mean all of Pundakit or the neighborhood you're in? I don't think everywhere there sucks, does it?


I'm in the good area. Pundaquit is a tourist town with low mentality. Its ilocano village with few ordinances enforced. Every white man I have met told me he wishes he could sell. Pyndaquit proper isn't good place to live as u will see. We rented new house in casti. Tomorrow we are out. Wife says as a Filipino its the worse place she has lived.


----------

